# اسكتشات قرية سياحية غاية في الروعة ...



## المعمار أحمد (19 يونيو 2007)

اسكتشات لقرية سياحية ,,


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (22 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله

تبارك الله

مفروض تنبنى مثل هذه القرية بالسعودية 
لاننا عندنا ملل وفقر سياحي ومن زمان ما تنفذ عندنا مشروع حلو زي كذا : )


<=== طلعت عن الموضوع ^^" "


شكرا وجزاك الله خير على السكتشات الحلوة


----------



## المعمار العراقي (22 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله................مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع ونتمنى ان تنفذ هكذا مشاريع بكثرة.......تسلم يداك


----------



## شنكوتي (22 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء لله تبارك الرحمن 

ولله شي حلو كثير شكراَ حبيبي


----------



## YAAF12 (22 يونيو 2007)

سكتشات زي العسل 
وشكلك تحب التراث وهذا شيء رائع


----------



## vrayman (22 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله الرسم حلو


----------



## عطار_666 (23 يونيو 2007)

الله يكرمك.......ألوان فى غاية الروعة


----------



## المعمار أحمد (27 يونيو 2007)

الحقيقة أنا آسف الصور التي أرفقتها ليست لي 

إنها مشاريع لشركة تعمير ؟!

لدي قدرة لابأس بها في عمل الاسكتشات سأرفعها مستقبلاً


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (27 يونيو 2007)

شكرا للمعمار أحمد للإيضاح للاخوة بأن هذه السكتشات لشركة تعمير الإماراتية , فهذه الصور هي ليست لقرية سياحية بل لضاحية تابعة لإمارة عجمان وتسمى بقرية الأميرة وشكرا .


----------



## هدى معماري (13 أبريل 2008)

حلو عاشت الايادي يصيح انا سكيج عربي مو غربي


----------



## معمارى العصر (13 أبريل 2008)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## imanali (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور ولكن اين الشرح الخاص ببرنامج السكيح اب


----------



## hananfadi (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك قرية بالفعل رائعة الجمال


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2009)

كم نحن مشتاقين للأصالة الموجودة في تراثنا العربي

كاااان أمارتي أو يمني أو ....................................... أي تراث عربي


----------



## سمر الكيالي (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ---مشروع جميل ---وصور معبرة -الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## المعمار أحمد (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للتفاعل ،،،
47


----------



## محمد رشاد (23 يوليو 2009)

اسكتشات جمله جدا على الطراز العربي الاصيل


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Vision83 (7 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله
راااااائعة


----------

